# 10 most awesome places in Germany/Belgium/Lux etc.



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Last year Pusser set up an excellent posting on the above topic for France. Unfortunately (because of AT ferries) our Spanish holiday is cancelled so we are open to ideas as we are now crossing Seafrance route to Calais. We visited many of those recommended places so we know you have the knowledge to pass on to us.

The replies to Pussers posting was excellent so I want ideas for the rest of Europe now. We have been to Prague and Berlin but do not really want to travel too far east.

Does anyone have any recommendations of where we SHOULD visit this summer. We have 5 weeks in a low profile Chausson and love aires and reasonably priced campsites. Do not need anymore than that so look forward to your recommendation


Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We enjoyed Bavaria. Worth a look is Neuschwanstein castle

http://www.neuschwanstein.com/english/index.htm

and Hoenschwangau and Schloss Linderhof

There is a huge carpark at the bottom of the hill up to the former and quite a stiff walk up.

We stayed at a campsite near Fussen ( Hopfen-am-See ) which was a bit more up-market than we normally patronise !

G


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

If around Bavaria try the stelplatz at Fussen, a gem of a place and a gem of a town.

Bob


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

Have you thought about Italy, I have always found the place extremely friendly, plenty to see and plenty of Aree Di Sosta for cheap or free camping.

Phil J


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Bavaria seems to be on the list. Where in Italy do you recommend Phil. People have said its pretty expensive there, is that right or not!?
Chris


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
Stayed in Venice and must admit campsite was expensive, however its worth every penny to be able to visit such a magical place, I was surprised to find that providing you avoided St. Marks square, eating and drinking were reasonable, Rome is much the same. I am off to Florence and Pisa in May I'm afraid I am a bit of a Culture vulture, but the food and the people I have found to be wonderful. If you like countryside try Umbria and Tuscany.

Phil J


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

I must say, Italy is a great place to visit in a M/Home. It can be a bit expensive and you can get crowded in on campsites, but we find it well worth the small inconvienences. We also wild camp, and so far no problems. The scenery can be breathtaking. Loved Venice and Florence, found Pissa a bit boring after visiting the tower. Also the journey just getting to Italy is a great adventure in it self. Have fun wherever you decide to go.
Nick.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Does anyone else have any more to add to places to go outside of France. I can see us heading back there again this year but we are still open to ideas.
Chris


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've been too Venice 3 times in my life. The first time I fell in and the other two times I did not so I am gradually getting the hang of it. However, as my first trip was way back in the 60's courtesy of the Grey funnel line and my last two trips were relatively recent, I was quite appalled to see bloody Macdonalds sprouting up everywhere. I even saw on telly that Starbucks are now resident in the Great Wall of China.

Are there any more places people know of where these traversties apply although I suspect this should be in a seperate thread.


----------

